# Cleaning Canisters



## bigber4604 (Jan 25, 2020)

For the tumblers out there.  Are you using separate canisters for cutting and polishing?  how about separate copper for cutting and polishing?  If you’re not what are you using to clean the insides before switching over to a polish?  I’m using white PVC and just finished a round of cutting and the inside is black. I’m worried it will effect the effectiveness of my polish results.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Best to designate a container polish or 1200 grit. I use a sharpy to write on the tube. This way i remember which is what. Cleaning is not impossible. Grit just a little embedded in the plastic wall of the tube. Contaminates easily.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Even my copper i use one bucket i use for polishing only. Another bucket is for use with 1200 grit. Quick rinse and no cross contamination to ruin the polishes shine.


----------



## bigber4604 (Jan 25, 2020)

I’ve kept my cutting and polishing copper separated. I’ve got some new clear canisters coming and was debating if I should designate them polish and cutter. They are pricey but I don’t want to compromise the polish stage.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Dedicated polishing tube is the way to go. You can try to clean but even the smallest amount of residue left and thats all it takes.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Most importantly best quality polishing powders. Cheap is usually just that. Your only as good as your grit. I have gotten cheaper powders (mine was contaminated with lower grit) it is not worth screwing up the job. Waist of time and money. Tubes,motor not as important as what's in the tube.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

A quality setup is great if you can afford it. Nothing better than using a tool for what it is intended for. Kind of a monopoly right now. Not so many brand name bottle tumblers out there. Hope this helps.


----------



## JarDoctor (Oct 28, 2020)

My copper is kept separate, but, not canisters.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jar doctor I believe is the best. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

